

Let's talk about sex ... with robots - fjabre
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/sep/16/sex-robots-david-levy-loebner

======
roc
I honestly don't see sex robots taking off until after general purpose robots
roll out.

Having a glorified sex doll that does nothing but help one get off is a rather
steep investment of time, money, social cache, etc. Particularly when other
masturbatory aids are so much more inexpensive, convenient, discrete, etc.

But a maid robot that can cook, clean, mow the lawn and just so happens to
have a couple more discrete functions would be a much easier sell to the wider
audience.

------
yannis
> I think that will be a terrific service to mankind

It will be a sad day when this becomes reality.

